# My 420



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

This weekend, I changed out my 26 mudtrax for some 28 outlaws, skinnies all around. The bike is all stock except for the snorkle. Took a ride Sunday to see how she turned them in some mud. I'm very satisfied with the bike and the tires. Also added a full aluminum skid plate under the bike hoping to help the SRA skid over deep ruts instead of hanging up so bad. Have a video, but the quality is very poor from my lil kodak camera.
















[ame=http://s831.photobucket.com/albums/zz238/LSUh20fowler/?action=view&current=100_0780.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like it pulls them really good, i have been thinking about buying a 420, what u think, should i get it, or get a 300 or somethin? i want one just to play on, my brute is more trail set up, and i want it to stay that way


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I got rid of my old '98 300 and bought two new 420's. I was a little skeptical at first with the dependability of my ole 300. Its been about 14 months now and I can honestly say I'm more than happy with my 420's. The one above has the power steering w/ manual shift, my white one has ES but no power steering. I don't think I'll ever buy another bike without power steering from now on. Even with the 28 pulling, I never spilled my beer steering with one hand.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

so u would say go for one with power steering? i dont drink so im not worried about spilling anything, i just want something that i can have fun on while my brute is in the shop, which is becoming more and more of the time, i used to have a 300, but never owned a 420, the honda is way more reliable than the kawasaki, but the brute is wayyyyyy more fun


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Definately the power steering.


----------

